# Baby blanket - no crochet, no knitting, no sewing.



## shorty66 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have made this today. It is ideal if you can't crochet, knit or sew. I made it on my pom pom blanket loom.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

That's so cute, you are a genius!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Amazing, it's lovely.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

shorty66 said:


> I have made this today. It is ideal if you can't crochet, knit or sew. I made it on my pom pom blanket loom.


hi very nice, how many hours job is this thank you.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

How clever and cute. I haven't heard of such an implement. Stop me before I add another craft opportunity!!


----------



## shorty66 (Feb 25, 2015)

It took about 3 hours to make.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazing!!!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I have some squares made like that in a grab bag of yarn from a thrift store. Now I know how they were made. Thanks♥


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I love how it looks. I am fascinated by the technique. Thanks!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicely done.. :sm24:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Memories...I had a square loom like this 70 years ago & made mats on it.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

WOW! How lovely!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

You wouldn't think that mess could end up looking so beautiful, thank you.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful, I remember my sister making a square mat on one of those frames in the 50s


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

that is beautiful,i have never heard or even seen a pom pom machine,where do you get them from.Amazing.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

So many beautiful ways to be creative! Great work!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I made a christening blanket for my second son, when i was pregnant , makes me smile! Because i was eight months gone and when i got to the middle of the blanket, i had to ask a friend to tie for me because i couldn't reach it!!! It is very beautiful! Easy to do, you wind your yarn horizontally, then vertically, then diagonally, and repeat the process. I think i did six layers in all . It would depend on the yarn used. I used patons baby yarn. Good memories! My son is 52 now! The blanke is has been used for gks as well.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Perfect!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow! That is so pretty! I don't understand how the loom set up ends up looking like the blanket...it almost seems harder than knitting, but very beautiful! If you make more please post them here, I'd love to see them...very creative!


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

OMG! This is beautiful.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for your post. I have seen items like this but did not know how it is done. It's really pretty.


----------



## shorty66 (Feb 25, 2015)

It just goes to show, handmade lasts forever, not like this throw away fashion, we have in the shops now. I remember when I had my son, the first year he only wore knitted items made by me. And I can still see a full line of white terry towelling nappies on the line. That was the best feeling ever.


----------

